# 2009 Nissan 370Z - full review



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

2009 Nissan 370Z looks so much nicer.


----------



## crow_milo (Jan 9, 2009)

*Nicer*

It is much nicer but I still find the rear window a read problem. A friend of mine got an 08 model and yes the rear window is too small to see out of, but he has a problem all the time with the rear hatch. When he took it back to the dealer, they said that they are having problems with the power hatch release.


----------

